# I need a longer router table



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't actually 'need' a longer router table, but do want one, as it would be quite helpful.

I have a reloading bench, with a removable top, for transporting in a vehicle. Don't use it, so was thinking to bolt it on one end, with a support leg to hold the end, it's not the lightest thing in the world. Well, that would work, especially if I had three hands to do it. However, there were enough negative decided to pass.

Then thought about making another router table, like my present one, except extended. But, I can't. Because I still haven't figured out how I made the first one. The top is three pieces of 1/2" plywood, supported by a spiderweb of 2/4 chunks. A long strip on the back, then a smaller piece on each side. The two side pieces are indented I guess you would say, to take the router plate, and lock it in place. Great idea, but not a clue where I came up with the idea, and even less of a clue how I made it to fit so accurately, or even slightly accurate. I think I have a picture of the top I can add. Then the 2/4s, the come together so a slight lip holds the router plate. How I did that I also do not know. I don't think I have a picture of the underside, but I'll try to take one and post it too. I've thought often about how I made the table. And I just don't know. Oh yes, the router, in the router plate, drops in with about a max of 1/8" clearance. 

But problem solved, within the realm of reality. This should do it nicely, on both sides. Set a chunk of 2/4, cut to the front to back of the router table, on a level surface (with waxed paper under). Then butt glue several chunks of 2/4 to the first chunk, cut to the length I want to extend, not more than 12", more likely a bit less. Then, when the glue sets, flip it over, and glue an appropriate size piece of 1/2" plywood to it. When the glue dries, should be no hassle to glue the 2/4 end to the end of the router table, holding it with clamps, after verifying it is even with the top. Once the glue is set, I have no worries it will not hold. The present table is maybe the fourth or fifth, and I knocked the previous once apart with a shortened five lb sledgehammer - which took a minimum of four full strength blows in each part hit. Wood finally split, glue line still holding.

K.I.S.S. is still best - Keep It Simple Stupid. Now let me see if I can find a picture of my three piece top, four if you count the router plate.

Oh yeah, each of my router plates now have a hole drilled in the upper corner, so I can hang them up, router and all.


----------



## curlie jones (Feb 2, 2012)

Greetings, Theo!
I'm not sure how many times I just read "I don't know" but knowledge is always a fleeting thing. What we have command of, even for a good while, is not guaranteed to stay with us. I'm just a decade younger than you and find myself reviewing manuals to refresh the how-tos on tool set-up, safety, etc. Be careful as you undertake new projects, take your time and enjoy the journey because the getting there is half the fun. At the same time don't worry too much about exactly how you did something previously, just plan for how to do it correctly and safely this time around. (The old proverbial "more than one way to skin a ___"). I find the woodworking communities I visit with online full of caring and thoughtful folks who will help you with questions if you just ask and have patience. Take and post lots of photos when requesting help from afar. This process of creating is good for the mind and good for the soul. There's nothing like home-made!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

curlie4 said:


> Greetings, Theo!
> I'm not sure how many times I just read "I don't know" but knowledge is always a fleeting thing. What we have command of, even for a good while, is not guaranteed to stay with us. I'm just a decade younger than you and find myself reviewing manuals to refresh the how-tos on tool set-up, safety, etc. Be careful as you undertake new projects, take your time and enjoy the journey because the getting there is half the fun. At the same time don't worry too much about exactly how you did something previously, just plan for how to do it correctly and safely this time around. (The old proverbial "more than one way to skin a ___"). I find the woodworking communities I visit with online full of caring and thoughtful folks who will help you with questions if you just ask and have patience. Take and post lots of photos when requesting help from afar. This process of creating is good for the mind and good for the soul. There's nothing like home-made!


Not real sure you understood me. When I wrote I don't know how I did my router table, it was because I don't know. If you had asked me 2 minutes after it was finished how I did it, I could not have told you, because I didn't know. And I sill have not figured out how I did it. Well, actually I know 'how', but no way do I know how it was so accurately made. I went to the shop, knowing I wanted to make another router table, but not sure how I would do it. The rest is a blur, what I call Zen woodworking. Realize, when I say I don't know, I usually work it out on my own, seldom ask for help. Did my saw stand the same way. Still don't know how I did that either, but it is very solid, very stable, and looks art deco. Zen woodworking.

Dunno if you're a decade younger than me, but I'll tell you now I seldom refer to reference material. I've got a bunch, but seldom have to refer to it. Prefer Zen woodworking. As far as safety, when I make a new saw sled I go way past what most people do, don't need to refer to any book on that. My sleds have a stop on the back, and a block of wood, so cannot possibly run the blade out the back. Have a place to put my hands, the only comfortable places to put them, kinda hard to damage your hands when you are required to put them out of the way. And I always have a bridge over the blade. The only way you're going to get fingers close to the blade is by laying your hand flat on the sled, and sliding them under the bridge - and no way am I going to do that. Also unplug my saw when not using it, with a foot switch. Actually, unplug all my power tools when not in use, just don't use the foot switch on all. 

You also said, "At the same time don't worry too much about exactly how you did something previously, just plan for how to do it correctly and safely this time around."
About the only things I do exactly each time are my canes and banks. Everything else is basically unique, and there is no do it correctly and safely this time around. What there is, are updates and improvements.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Theo - ZEN woodworking = in the zone (yup I sometimes experience that on the golf course)

Like you, safety is my biggest concern. Not only do I unplug my tools, but when I go away, knowing that my daughter and her family have a key to the house, I remove all blades, put locks on the tool switches that are lockable, hide the key and hide those little red safety keys that are required on a lot of tools.

There's never been an accident in my shop, well, other than a few splinters here and there.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

vchiarelli said:


> Theo - ZEN woodworking = in the zone There's never been an accident in my shop, well, other than a few splinters here and there.


When the Zen happens, it is always on a one-off project. Did when I made my lathe stand. Turned out looking flimsy, you'd swear it would wobble. Again, don't remember what I did, but at least with it I 'think' I could have duplicated it. Was absolutely steady, made from 1/2" plywood, didn't need any weight, didn't vibrate, no issues with it at all. It was after that, I found out the only thing I liked to make with it were carving mallets. So, after 12+ mallets, sold the whole thing. :smile:

Here's a handy little shop chair I did the Zen way. Then decided to get something with wheels. LOL If I remember right I cut the back off, used that for something else, and made it a handy little stuff holder. All I knew was I wanted something with three legs so there would be no issue with trying to make it non rockable. Then it was Zen all the way. Very sturdy, and the back let me lean back and ease my back, and my back loved me for that too. 

Now all I know is, I need a stand, maybe two, that will take an electric drill, for a metal nibbler, and probably little sander. Need a spray paint shaper too, that will involve a sander. Those can wait tho.

OK, first three photos are my three legged chair. Then I found a partial picture of the bottom of my router table. Last is a tool stand I made, Zen, and sort of art deco. I love woodworking.
Huh, pictures came out wrong order. You figure them out. Hehehe


----------

